# Ics Launcher



## reygeoffrey (Jun 27, 2011)

i just was looking at the market and found the ics launcher as a top dowoad. When i open it WOW it makes android look totally different. If only i had. A ICS THEME TO GO ALONG WITH IT

Sent from my SGH-I897 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## stargazer418 (Aug 21, 2011)

If you're running CM7, there is a theme available for it. Search around here and that other Android development forum and you'll find it.

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## reygeoffrey (Jun 27, 2011)

BTW here are some snapshots










http://yfrog.com/nuwnzp


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Uh hello? Check my threads!

Sent from my DROID X using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## reygeoffrey (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks for reminding mr stupid aka me.


----------



## DigitalDK (Jun 7, 2011)

What is the launcher called? Is it made by Team Syndicate?


----------



## reygeoffrey (Jun 27, 2011)

You can also google it


----------

